# Sakuma Line!!



## Tommy

I've got the Sakuma line in!! .31 and .28mm. This is the line that most of the UK distance casters use and what I have been using for the past 18 months. This is the best distance casting line I have thrown.

1/2 Kilo spools.

.28mm 11 lb test-6800 meters,7450 yards. $55.00

.31mm 14 lb test-5800 meters,6350 yards. $55.00 

Tommy


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

lookin at this line from a fishing standpoint, for increased distance possibilities i have a few questions


Have you fished with it? and how did u like it?

Is it abrasion resistant like most of the monofilament lines.


What color is it? and is it avail in many diff colors.


cuz 6k yards of 14lb for 55 bucks...sound good to me 

i run through alot of 14 in the fall.



Jesse


----------



## Tommy

Jesse,

To be honest I have not fished the line. I'm a little anal about line that i use for tourney casting. This stuff is limp, has relatively little memory and casts GREAT. I've bought just enogh of it in the past 20 months or so to use on the field.

I believe it would make great fishing line and I plan to find out. The guys over in the UK love it and they deal with a much harsher environment than we do. Depending upon how well it sells, I may end up using it in all my 5500-6500 fishing reels...lol 

Color is high vis yellow. That's all I have at the time. If it sells and there is a demand i may import other colors next round.

Really not a bad deal at well over 6000 yards for 55 bucks.

Tommy


----------



## mantriumph

Flying fisher is a great casting line as well,but not a great fishing line.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

tommy can u get it in like..17 or 20?

hell, for 55 bucks, and over 6000 yards..that'll fill up 6500's/20's up for a whileeee


i tihnk ima have to test it 

i usually stick with suffix, but hell, im always willing to try..


Jesse


----------



## Tommy

I can in the future Jesse, if there is enough demand to warrant an order..

Tommy


----------



## RockhopperUK

I have used the Sakuma clear shock leader for the past 4 years (since I first found it) I have not used a better line ever!

It comes in 40lb-50lb-60lb-70lb and 80lb, I use it for 99% of my rigs, its knot strength is first class and very easy to tie.

Tom.


----------



## barty b

I have been using Sakuma Rig Body as a shock leader for some time now (Thanks Rockhopper) Both fishing and casting. It ROCKS! Tommy, If you get this let me know, A few of the "Florida Boys" want some spools of 50 and 80.


----------



## barty b

mantriumph said:


> Flying fisher is a great casting line as well,but not a great fishing line.


I have had a different experience with FF line. I LOVE it for fishing. It has replaced Tri for me and a couple other guys down here. a friend of mine landed a 200lb Lemon Shark on 25lb Flying Fisher.( took him over an hour and a half but he did it)I landed a 48" bonnethead on 10lb FF while Pomp fishing. I use the 10, 12 and 14 lb on My Pompano rods and the 17 on my 525's and 30's. Cant say enough great things about it.


----------



## Newsjeff

Tommy, thanks for putting info about this line on P&S.

I'd be interested in trying this line in 20lb for fishing. Let me know if you get some, OK.


----------



## Tommy

Guys,

I'm placing an order today for more Sakuma line. I'll have the .28 and .31 for tourney casting and also plan to stck the following.

Sakuma 16 lb test (.33mm) yellow nite crystal
Sakuma 20 lb test (.37mm) yellow nite crystal

I may take a couple of weeks to get here.

Tommy


----------

